# Looking for a High Resolution image of the GTR logo?



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a high resolution image of the GTR Logo from the R35. It does not matter whether this is the digital image used for brochures or from the car but it has to be very clear. This is the best I can find online.

http://www.leblogauto.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/plr/gt_rlogo_1280.jpg

Any pointers appreciated...

Thanks,


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Any good?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3582/3396853132_a993ca7bc0_o.jpg


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks - getting there. It is a little blurry when zoomed to screen resolution. I will continue to look.


----------

